# Embryo donation



## kat0520 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,
My husband and I are looking at embryo donation. We live in Canada. Canadian clinics that have them keep them for their patients who have had failed IVFs. There is an adoption agency in a province outside of our own that now does embryo adoption and like adoption of a living child they require all the same things which puts the cost of the adoption of the embryos near the same as a domestic adoption. We have checked out clinics in the USA as well and while there are a great lot of options which I have narrowed down to a couple I want to explore further. Financially we can do an FET of embryos that have been donated but the cost keeps us from doing so in the near future. As I'm 46 now and DH is 50 we would prefer to have a baby sooner rather than later. It was suggested to me to look here for information as many women from the UK travel to Europe for the same treatment at good clinics with good results and a more affordable cost. I have previously heard that the Reprofit clinic in Brno is good as well as a clinic in Zlin but I don't know the name of that clinic.

I'm hoping that some of you would be willing to share your experience at your clinic or can suggest clinics you feel have a good reputation for care and success. Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry to read your profile, what a rollercoaster you guys have been through.

We did 2 cycles of frozen embryo transfers at Gennet in Prague, & the second one took well, & we are awaiting a boy for around Easter. 

The clinic is very very good, & the price is amazingly low.

The only downside I can see is that the embryos are frozen at 3 days instead of 5, the chances of success would be much higher if they were blastocytes.

I think the place in Zlin is CRM?


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there

Just reading your post we had 3 cycles egg donation at a clinic in Spain who are amazing clinica medrano just near Gibraltar.  The price is very reasonsble the staff well they are just special people and we have a nearly 10 month little girl who is our miracle she is our world.

I've got to say its as much about the journey the positive journey as well as the outcome and this clinic really do treat u as an individual not just a number.

Good luck in what you decide but I would recommend a conversation with them Julie at the clinic is brilliant she's English have a look at there website 

Tammy x


----------



## kat0520 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies!

Tammy - I emailed the clinic in Spain and received an email saying they don't have donated embryos. I had read their website and saw that it was a service offered. I assume they just don't have any.

Theodora - I'll check out Gennet as well though I have read so much about 5 day blasts being more successful I would prefer that if possible. 

I also sent emails to Prague IVF and Reprofit in Brno, Czech. I have received an email back from Prague IVF with treatment options and costs for donor embryo transfers. It didn't mention if the transfers are at 3 or 5 days. Waiting to hear back from Reprofit.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi Kat0520

I posted the other day but it doesn't seem to be here :-(
firstly I am sorry for your losses. I have had a cot death of my firstborn son and I know how devastating it is to lose a child.

I am currently cycling with serum, Greece with embryo adoption. penny is a lovely woman and I have every faith that she will do her level best to help me achieve my dream.

the cost of frozen embryo adoption I s e2000.  they are 5 day embryos and they are cultured from proven donors on both sides. they also do fresh embryo adoption (double donation) I think for e3000 and if you get any frozen its e1000 for storage. 

I found out about them mainly through here and agates wonderful complete serum guide and that pretty much made my mind up.

I simply googled serum Athens Greece and clicked the contact us icon. gave a brief history and Katie emailed me back within 4 hours (on a sunday, how fantastic!).

anyway I wish you well, wherever you decide to go 

jade xxxxx


----------



## kat0520 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Jade,
Thank you for your heartfelt reply. It always makes me so sad to hear of another mother losing her baby. 
I'm so sorry you lost your son. 

Thank you also for sharing the information on your clinic. I will definitely take a look at them and send of an email. It sounds like another great option! 

I wish your dream comes true this cycle and you have great news to share soon,

Kim


----------

